# WHICH RIFLE SHOULD I GET??



## PIGSHOTTER (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi guys. im new here and kind of need some help.

i have been looking at getting my 1st rifle and well have found 2 that i really like. i want a 253 or a 308

the 1st 1 is a styuer pro hunter
http://www.chuckhawks.com/steyr-mannlicher_SBS96.htm

and the second is a winchester pro hunter

http://www.qldgunexchange.com/Default.a ... egory=rcba

i have read reviews about them and just wondering if you could help me choose.. any recomendations/ dislikes about these rifles??

:sniper:


----------



## PIGSHOTTER (Jan 29, 2006)

sorry the winchester is a a super shadow 70

and 245 not 253


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Since Winchester is now out of business(again), I would recommend you stay away from everything new with the Winchest name on it. Simply because the warranty dosen't mean $hit now. Steyr makes a good rifle, but before you spend your money I reccomend you also look at the Remington 700 ADL and BDL models, and the Ruger M77mkII both the All Weather and Delux versions.


----------



## tykempster (Jan 28, 2006)

Check out a Savage, deadly accurate and not expensive.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

One bad thing about the Savage though, at least around here, they have absolutely NO trade-in value. You are lucky to get $150.00 out of a like new, Savage 110.


----------



## knoppers (Jan 29, 2006)

remington 7400 does not even sugest the 7400 as a rifle for you to buy, I will.

PIGSHOTTER

I have a remington 7400 30-06, and this is the perfect rifle for all most anything to hunt. but is perfect for the midwest for whitetail. you can hunt wide open areas to very forested areas with this rifle.

if you hunt nothing but heavilie wooded areas, like I do some times, I use a marlin 35, since its got a larger slug, but less speed for the longer shots.


----------



## PIGSHOTTER (Jan 29, 2006)

hay thanks guys....

i do like the Ruger M77mkII... i see that they have mk1 at my local shop.. i will see if they can get a mk2 in...... verry nice. and they shoot well??


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

None of the factory Rem's, Ruger's, or Winchester's will beat an out of the box Savage when it comes to accuracy. Steyr may come close.

If you are looking for accuracy, get a Savage, if you want pretty, and don't care about accuracy, or can afford gunsmithing work to make it accurate, get one of the others.

Personally I like Savage, more accurate and cost less, sometimes a couple hundred dollars less. That translates into a couple hundred extra dollars you can spend on buying better optics, or more ammo.

huntin1


----------



## tykempster (Jan 28, 2006)

I wouldnt expect Savage to have good trade in value, 150 would be over half, which is about what normal trade in value is. The new Americna Clasic Savages look pretty nice. A basspro worker told me I could always get a better stock if I wanted to for my 110.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> remington 7400 does not even sugest the 7400 as a rifle for you to buy, I will.
> 
> PIGSHOTTER
> 
> ...


I didn't suggest the 7400 because he was apparantly interensted in bolt guns, and the fact I didn't know if his state allows semi-autos in the woods.

All of that being said I love my 7400 in .30-06. If I could only own 1 hunting rifle, I would choose the 7400 hands down! 
:sniper:


----------



## PIGSHOTTER (Jan 29, 2006)

well i cant have a semi auto here in australia (need special licence. very hard to get) so it can only be single shot at the range. i also want to go out to shoot some deer (where i can) pigs and kangaroos...

hmmm so now i have heard good things and bad things about the ruger the styer pro hunter seems get a good review

i cant get a savage at my shop (will have to import of from anothere state to much bull [email protected]!t)

remington also looks good...... dam this is hard!!!!! :sniper:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

If the Ruger MkI at your local shop is in a suitable caliber, see if you can make a deal. Make sure to shoot it at the range before handing over all the rubles though. There were some of those that had shyte barrels on them. If it's a good one, it's superior in every way to the newer MkII. Failing that, see if you're man can get CZ's. They are the best firearms (that don't cost an arm and a leg) to come to the US in many years. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 20, 2005)

The new generation browning SS II kicks a$$. Pretty high priced though.

The guy trading in 110's for $150 look me up. Any good shape big calibers that you have I would be interested in. :sniper:


----------

